# Cha-Ching



## DowntownDriver (Nov 4, 2016)

In the last week, I've gotten a $60 and a $100 tip, both on rides that were less than 10 miles. Here's hoping I can keep that momentum going into the weekend.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

DowntownDriver said:


> In the last week, I've gotten a $60 and a $100 tip, both on rides that were less than 10 miles. Here's hoping I can keep that momentum going into the weekend.


Well I go a 2 dollar tip on a .8 mile trip that took 4 minutes and was at 250% primetime last night. Beat that.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I keep hearing about drivers getting $100 tips. I think that would be like the winning the lottery... a one in ten thousand chance at best.


----------

